#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Αμοιβές μηχανικών

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΚΑ:

"Σχετικά με τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών τους για την ένταξη αυθαίρετων κατασκευών στις διατάξεις του Ν.4014/2011 καθώς και για την έκδοση βεβαιώσεων για τη μεταβίβαση ακίνητων, ότι *είναι αντικείμενο ελεύθερης διαπραγμάτευσης των μερών*, σύμφωνα με το Ν.3919/2011"

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

----------


## manyugs

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, μπορεί να φανεί λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση αλλά θα την κάνω θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν, εάν στο εδάφιο της συμφωνειθήσας αμοιβής στα πρόσθετα στοιχεία των δηλώσεων, σημειώνουμε το ποσό της καθαρής αμοιβής.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνηθείσα είναι η "καθαρή" δηλαδή χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ.
*Δεν* αφαιρείς τις όποιες εισφορές και κρατήσεις π.χ. ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΦΕΜ.

----------

manyugs

----------


## manyugs

Κατόπιν επιτυχούς επίσκεψης αλλά και συνάντησης εν τέλει με υπάλληλο του ΤΕΕ Αθήνας στον τομέα των αμοιβών για βεβαιώσεις του Ν4014/11 χωρίς αυθαιρεσίες, δε χρειάζονται οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κτλ αλλά μόνο η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή, ο ΦΠΑ και το ΦΕΜ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Xάρης

Προσοχή συνάδελφε. Ο υπάλληλος του ΤΕΕ κάνει λάθος!
Εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ χρειάζονται και στις βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4014/11.

Αν δεν απαιτούνται, θα χαρώ πολύ αλλά να σου δώσει την απάντηση εγγράφως με το ονοματεπώνυμό του από κάτω.

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη, θεωρείς δηλαδή πως η βεβαίωση είναι μελέτη;

----------


## Xάρης

Η απλή βεβαίωση του Ν.4014/11 είναι ότι και η βεβαίωση με ταυτόχρονη ρύθμιση αυθαιρεσιών.
Είναι δηλαδή μια πραγματογνωμοσύνη, απαιτεί έρευνα και θεώρηση από τη δημόσια αρχή. Τέτοια θεώρηση θεωρείται η υποβολή στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Συνεπώς, υπόκειται σε κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΦΕΜ.
Το μόνο που δεν έχει οριστεί είναι νόμιμη αμοιβή.
Άρα και οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζονται στην συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή όπως και το ΦΕΜ, συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή που προκύπτει από το συμφωνητικό που καταθέτουμε στο ΤΕΕ.

----------

